# Halloween Trip 2016!!!!!!



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I feel like taking a break this year from hosting Halloween party and taking a Halloween Trip! I would love to visit somewhere that both has a huge town party and some excellent haunts or displays. Please suggest some awesome places to visit on Halloween!!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Anoka, Minnesota is the Halloween capital of the world!

Anoka, Minnesota is believed to be the first city in the United States to put on a Halloween celebration to divert its youngsters from Halloween pranks. When Anokans awoke to find their cows roaming Main Street, their windows soaped and their outhouses tipped over, they decided something had to be done.
Come check out the Fall leaves.... stay for the celebration! Plus, there are many Haunted Attractions scattered all over the Twin Cities metro area.

http://anokahalloween.com/


----------

